# Choosing a hitch rack: Thule T2 or Yakima Hold up 2?



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I can get either one of these for about the same price. Is one better than the other or are they the same?

Thanks


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

The big difference is adjustability. The T2 platforms can be adjusted front to back and side to side for optimum bike to bike spacing. The yakima has side to side adjustment, but no front to back if I remember right.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I went with the T2 916 and the 918 add-on. It is the best platform value for 4 bikes in my opinion.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

back when I had a Holdup.... I ditched that to get a 1up.

(then that got hit, and now I cheaped out)


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Love my T2. Great rack set up for 4 right now. They also have adapters for fatbikes should I decide to get one.
Mine has been used for 16" through 29".
No issues and quite sturdy.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

I have the T2 and like it very much. I suggest adding reflective red tape, It does stick out a bit. The 2 bike set up is heavy, 4 bike set up must be close to 100+ lbs.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems like every thread here, even its about Thule or Yakima, 1up is always brought up. The Thule T2 is a great rack, but make sure to fit it on your bike first to see how much room there is from the wheel tray to your bumper before you buy it. I had a T2 that sat really close and was nearly touching. It ended up scratching the paint off my bumper. When I got another car, I ditched that rack because it had the same problem, and I went with the Inno 305 and couldn't be happier. To hold 4 bikes, it will run you roughly about the same as the Yakima or Thule ($800-900 depending on where you buy it). But don't sleep on the Inno 305.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

The Thule T2 is NOT rated for offroad use. Not sure about the Yakima but I'd guess it's in the same boat. I've seen destroyed T2's after a season of heavy use.


----------



## Bikerector (Jan 24, 2014)

T2 is a great rack, I have a lot of friends running them that have families or are part of larger XC racing teams. I'm running a 1up since I rarely carry more than one bike but I use roof racks if I carry more. Kuat NV is also a nice rack that I think is in a simlar price point, was just shopping through these options earlier this year after breaking my cheapo hollywood over the winter.

I would get the T2 over the hold-up but that's just because I have a preference for thule over yakima. Both should be good for most people.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I ended up getting the T2. So far I'm a fan. Assembly was pretty easy. It's sturdy and we'll built and I don't think it's all that heavy. I'm not used to having my bike behind my vehicle as opposed to on top of it but I'll get used to that.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

That inno 306 is interesting. Can you move the rails side to side?

INNO INH305 - Tire Hold Hitch Bike Rack - Hitch Mount Bike Racks


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

You mean as it staggering the rails? Yes you can and its pretty easy to do.

Here is a picture of mine. I love it and its sturdy.


----------

